# Ideal backpack size



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm looking for a versatile backpack that can be used for a bunch of things, but mainly for resort riding. I'm trying to decide how many (L) is ideal. 

What size would you guys say is the sweet-spot between being able hold things but not feeling bulky or in the way.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd say between 15-20L for best versatility. If it was purely for resort riding just to keep some water, a snack, a layer and spare goggle lens in I'd say the Dakine Heli Pro 12L is perfect. For anything more than the above you need a bit more space.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I grabbed this early this season and have been using it all year, nice and small and can barely tell its there, Im able to fit a midlayer, some granola bars, smoking kit, goggle lense, cable lock, even a gopro on a monopod(stick sticks out the top partially)and thats with the 2 liter reservoir filled up too. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017EOE07I/ref=twister_B06XH2B45V?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

16gkid said:


> I grabbed this early this season and have been using it all year, nice and small and can barely tell its there, Im able to fit a midlayer, some granola bars, smoking kit, goggle lense, cable lock, even a gopro on a monopod(stick sticks out the top partially)and thats with the 2 liter reservoir filled up too. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017EOE07I/ref=twister_B06XH2B45V?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


That looks like a perfect backpack for me. This may seem like a silly question, but how easy is it to put on? And what I mean is, do the shoulder straps tend to twist and roll as you slide your jacketed arm through? I had a hydration pack before where each shoulder strap would twist overtime an arm was put through and it was highly annoying.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I have the Dakine Mission Pro 18L and its heaps of space. I only use it on long days when I know the car won't be easily accessible but it hasn't failed. tons of space but pretty "slim" fitting. Made to take a bladder tube through one of the straps. It also seres as a great general backpack off the mountain. my go to for lite travel or personal carry on.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

MMSlasher said:


> That looks like a perfect backpack for me. This may seem like a silly question, but how easy is it to put on? And what I mean is, do the shoulder straps tend to twist and roll as you slide your jacketed arm through? I had a hydration pack before where each shoulder strap would twist overtime an arm was put through and it was highly annoying.


It works pretty well actually, you can leave the belly strap on while getting on the lift and take off the shoulder strap and you can swing the bag kind of next you while riding the lift, and as soon as you get off the lift, just snake your arms back through the shoulder straps which is made easier since the belly strap is keeping the bag in place.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Even though this is sold out and not sure it will be in stock, I would suggest something to a single shoulder strap. I like it cause when I'm on the lift I can slide it around my body to access my drink or snack. With regular back pack 2 shoulder strap, makes it more cumbersome. Just my 2 cents. It's fairly compact in size. 
 https://www.blackterrain.com/ 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Lift/cat/heli/short hike: up to 20l
Daytrip/mountaineering: around 35-40l
Multiday: 65-80l


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> Multiday: 65-80l


Did you include tent and sleeping bag? 
I fit a muliday (hut-to-hut) splitboarding trip into a 28l pack.


----------



## kbgav (Mar 21, 2018)

I have an REI Ruckpack 18L (not snowboarding specific) that doubles (triples?) as a day hiking and motorcycle backpack that works well for resort riding when I don't want to have to trek back to the car. By works well, I mean I barely notice it's there - it doesn't have any flappy bits or anything hanging off of it and is easy to get on and off. The way the top opens means I don't have to worry about the bag flopping open and stuff falling out. Haven't tested it's water resistance extensively but it does just fine for non-rain days.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a 16L ORTOVOX powder rider which is perfect for resort riding, enough space to fit a spare layer, some lunch and snacks, 2L water bladder plus keys, wallet and phone. Not much room for anything else tho it does have designated pockets for snow tools..
Very low profile which is great for lifts.

However i usually board with my burton incline 20L.
Find that extra 4L lets me carry all my needs plus still low profile enough.
Personally wouldn't go any bigger than 20L unless hitting backcountry and even then i can fit everything i need in the 20L.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

neni said:


> Did you include tent and sleeping bag?
> I fit a muliday (hut-to-hut) splitboarding trip into a 28l pack.


True, that's with tent and sleeping bag and stove, so hut to hut is prolly more like a daypack with an extra change of clothes and some food.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Fiddsy said:


> I have a 16L ORTOVOX powder rider which is perfect for resort riding, enough space to fit a spare layer, some lunch and snacks, 2L water bladder plus keys, wallet and phone. Not much room for anything else tho it does have designated pockets for snow tools..
> Very low profile which is great for lifts.
> 
> However i usually board with my burton incline 20L.
> ...


yeah it does man, i'm gonna go with 15L - 20L. I'm liking the dakine heli pro 20L so far.


----------

